# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 5500 livecd non parte!

## pytooli

Salve a tutti, ho appena acquistato il notebook in oggetto e voglio installare Gentoo... Ho scaricato il livecd minimal x86, masterizzato e acceso il pc.

Il cd parte, mi chiede quale kernel far partire e sia con "gentoo", "gentoo-nofb", "gentoo-nofb dopcmcia", ecc... mi si blocca alla scritta:

```
Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
```

Da qui non esce se non resettando di brutto.

Sapete aiutarmi???

Questo modello monta un Pentium M 740 (centrino), ATI mobility radeon x700, e purtroppo WinXp...

Grazie, a presto.

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *pytooli wrote:*   

> Da qui non esce se non resettando di brutto.
> 
> Sapete aiutarmi???

 

Ricontrolla il l'immagine che hai scaricato. Potresti aver sbagliato l'architettura.

Ricontrolla il l'immagine che hai scaricato. Potrebbe essersi corrotta nello scaricamento (guarda l'MD5)

Su quel computer hai provato altri LiveCd (es. Knoppix)?

----------

## pytooli

Sì, ho provato un dvd gentoo 2005.1 allegato ad una rivista e la knoppix 4.0.2, e tutt'e due si bloccano!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Bionicle

Ciao, prova a mettere come opzione all'avvio acpi=off.

in pratica  *Quote:*   

> gentoo acpi=off

 

----------

## pytooli

OK, andato!

Adesso proseguo con l'installazione...

Ma allora dovrò isabilitare sempr l'ACPI???

Grazie 1000.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Dipende... prova a fare delle prove   :Wink: 

A volte aggiornando kernel il problema si risolve... a volte è un problema di dsdt errata nel bios (nel qual caso si può cercare di risolvere... c'è un thread nel forum di documentazione che ne parla)

----------

